
Bitcoin as big oil: the next environmental fight - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/17/bitcoin-big-oil-environment-energy
======
xiphias2
,,Even if mining uses clean power, it carries the opportunity cost of not
using said power for greener purposes'' \- This is totally stupid. By buying
solar panels you're making them cheaper, not more expensive. At the same time
of course I wish coal would be taxed more, so that people don't use it that
much.

